# Which idiot put these hands on : ,



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Omega

Come to think of it who redialed ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The funniest part is, I quote, "I am selling part of a collection of a well known collector. " Such a shame he collected some hideous examples of otherwsie fine watches









Cheers

Foggy

BTW My '53 was the first miltary watch I bought, along with a Record WWW, for the princely sum of Â£25 the pair


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hopefully I will have a 53 up and running next week.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

With a bit of luck, yes, Roy  Just out of curiosity, is it a repair for a customer, one for yourself, or one for the site ??

Here's an old and not very good picture of mine.










The miltary markings stamped on the back of these are my favourite of all time - really quite impressive !!

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

All of this seller's items say that bit about this "watch is part of a collection Ive been asked to dispose of"

Must be a big collection  .


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I'd like to know where he gets all his watches from!

I've had a a couple of good watches from him in the past but a JLC he has at the moment has also been redialled.

When I asked him about it he was a bit coy.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Decidedly INCONGRUOUS!

Peter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy, it is mine.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I do like that seller's 70s O&W chrono thats about halfway down his first page of watches

Do you ever get any like that Roy? I had no idea they had made watches of this type.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I have had quite a few of those.


----------

